

Ask HN: Have you been forced into entrepreneurship? How did you react? - phantom_oracle

Hello world (literally).<p>There isn&#x27;t much detail to add here. I don&#x27;t want to give any background stories.<p>You have probably been forced into entrepreneurship because:<p>lack of job growth
no job opportunities
Retrenched
Unhirable (I&#x27;m thinking jack of all trades, master of none)<p>So if you were forced into being an entrepeneur, how did you react to your situation?<p>Any millionaire success stories?
======
chany2
Depends on your current situation.

If you are a young professional, I think its a great step, because now you are
really forced into doing/finding something you are passionate about. Or going
to solve a problem you will develop a passion for.

I am currently in this situation. Didn't get a job after college. Because I
prefer to be jack of all trades. This perspective helped me dive into
something I really want to work on, the Enterprise space.

Now I am in a job with a big company. I am unfit because I think too
entrepreneurial. But I am absorbing all the information here, and taking
advantage of the position to learn about the enterprise.

I think its a calling for me to work harder, double up on developing my
product on the weekend, after work.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Being a jack of all trades seems to diminish the value of people like that.

Although I can understand it from a companies point of view, how many regular
folks are even experts in their desired field that a jack of all trades
couldn't match?

------
notastartup
I am in a similar situation although lately I have been forced to become a
freelancer on the side as well.

I was forced into entrepreneurship for the same reasons cited. Being burnt out
from past jobs and no longer being able to find work, where software
developers were treated like laboureurs, ready to be tossed out at a moment's
notice when they can no longer perform well due to the excruciating hours
already exploited thanks to the political party who protect nurses and
plumbers but not software developers who obviously can freely negotiate their
wage in the free market that they keep fantasizing about and telling people so
they can get the votes, that employers will not exploit the sparce job space
in BC and that somehow raising the living cost is more important than
retaining the tech industry which is slowly bleeding talent to other provinces
or United States.

It's a shite state of affairs but I'm far from just giving up. I don't need to
be holding a nine to five just to pay the bills. We developers have technical
skills that needs to be treated with respsect and if one cannot find a fair
open and free market without government interference, one must find it on the
internet and rest of the world where it operates more efficiently.

